# "BIO" products?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone have any real sucess stories with these bio-organism products ? or bugs?as they've beem cald?ive never personally seen a rele solid true-to-life experience...just on videos.lol


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I bought a product call Zymox today. http://www.lawsonproducts.com/webap...ROSOLS////DRUMMOND+CHEMICALS////SEWER+&+DRAIN

I filled a section of 1 1/2 ABS with a mix of Lard, Margarine and Dish soap. I cleared a small hole through it and poured through the recomended mix. It says to let the pipe sit for 6 hours before using again. I just now checked it after about 7 hours. There is still sludge in the line of course, but it has really made a difference in there. It really does seem to work. Time will tell for sure though, I plan on watching it through the weekend to see just how clean it gets things.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We just ordered a case of Bio-CLean for a grease line breakage clean up. The stuff is top notch. UA how much for the Zymox?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

25 bucks canadian for a quart. About $23.58 USD.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Aint bad... Im going to start selling the Bio-Clean. Finally talked my boss into buying it.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

nice! we have a bio-product also we sell but ive never personlly used it tho. lol


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I recently started selling Bio-Clean. I have no doubt it works, both from others who have experimented and from a minor experiment I did myself. I plan to do more, like using a really hard grease-filled pipe to see if it clears it.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

whats the average time it takes to return a kitchen sink line to like new condition...?


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it works best when you've just cleared a drain and there's less to work with.

You're supposed to put it in just before bed and not use the drain for 6 - 8 hours. They recommend using it for five days, then once a month.

I sold a jar of Bio-Clean to one customer and they swore that the drain (which I had not cleaned) was running better the next morning.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> whats the average time it takes to return a kitchen sink line to like new condition...?


Depending, I would say a good couple of months, and like "new".. won't happen. It itself is a bit slimy, but not bad. It will die without food, which is why you recharge the line once a month.


----------



## Wrenchboy (Oct 4, 2008)

*Bio Clean seems to be the best product out there*

:thumbsup:Go to Statewide Supply dot com

Ask for their color photo literature on septics and grease traps

You guys won't believe what you see,,,

Hears the deal though;

You must get your Commercial clients i.e. restuarants to STOP using sanitizers in order for enzyme products to work,,[they'll kill the friendly bacteria]

If the do commit to a program,the stuff works great

Dave Doyle
Monrovia,Calif


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been using and selling Bio Clean for a year or so ,,, IT WORKS GREAT and I've only gotten fantastic customer feedback on it !! Nice that ONLY plumbers can sell it .

Cal


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Depending, I would say a good couple of months, and like "new".. won't happen. It itself is a bit slimy, but not bad. It will die without food, which is why you recharge the line once a month.


The slime you see, is actually a slippery coat of enzyme build up. It's a good thing making it even harder for anything else to stick in the pipe. 
I talked with the reps @ Bio-Clean, they said that although the product would not clear salts from a urinal, that once cleaned, if a treatment program were started that it would make it much more difficult for the salts to stick to the urinal or the drain line. Same is true of Bldg drains & sewers. Must not use Bleach, anti- bacterial soap= indescriminant killers of all bacteria both good and evil.


----------

